# Ariat Storm Stopper



## cronkmooar (24 November 2013)

has anyone got these?

What are they like with regard to warmth, grip and most importantly do they stand up to work:smile4:

Muck boots have disintegrated - don't seem to be lasting as long these days  - and looking to see if there are better alternatives out there

Cheers


----------



## melanie7210 (29 November 2013)

cronkmooar said:



			has anyone got these?

What are they like with regard to warmth, grip and most importantly do they stand up to work:smile4:

Muck boots have disintegrated - don't seem to be lasting as long these days  - and looking to see if there are better alternatives out there

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Bumping this, as I'd be really interested to hear any feedback too please (thinking of getting some for Christmas!).

Thanks.


----------



## PStarfish (29 November 2013)

Can only give short term answer as bought a pair at yhl. So far I LOVE  them. Wear them for all yard jobs. Can drag in from field through muddy gateways, rinse off then ride without having to faff about changing boots. They are really comfortable, with a pair of aldi welly socks are toasty and fit nicely so don't feel clumpy to ride in. Oh and they look great. I really hope they last. But they have a years guarantee anyway.


----------



## glamourpuss (29 November 2013)

I've had mine 6 months now. I LOVE them.
So comfortable, feel so much 'sleeker' to walk around in compared to ordinary wellies & look really smart too.
Standing up to the horrific mud of my pig pen perfectly
My feet have been lovely & warm in them (mind you it hasn't been too cold here yet)
I don't ride in mine - although you can.
I have to say a quick wash from the hose & they come up looking fantastic again. 
I'm really impressed with mine so far & would recommend them


----------



## melanie7210 (29 November 2013)

Great feedback so far, thank you! :0)


----------



## Bert&Maud (30 November 2013)

They've not been around for long enough yet to get much idea how well they last, but for comfort and performance I love them.


----------



## Suby2 (30 November 2013)

I bought mine so that I could get ponio from muddy field then not have to change boots to ride. Just rinse them off. Also as they are not such a tight fit as my previous boots I can wear long socks comfortably in them.


----------



## melanie7210 (30 November 2013)

Still looking like they'll be on my Christmas list then! Thanks. :0)


----------



## SaharaS (23 February 2014)

Has anyone managed to wreck theirs yet or got anything negative to ad? are yours still wearing well & still looking smart & coping ok....on my 7th replacement pair from Seeland!haha thinking of jumping to a drier ship!!!!


----------



## noahs ark (4 March 2014)

i bought a pair of ariat storm stoppers mid september last year, very comfy, loved them, then they split across the front, i usually wear them everyday, but had a pair of grub boots as they are warmer, so wore those over the past few months, started wearing my ariats again last week and thats when they split, wouldnt recommend them, not worth the £90 they cost me


----------



## BayLady (4 March 2014)

I got mine last July or August but didn't start wearing them until September or so.  So far so good, they've been warm enough that I've only worn one pair of socks (though it hasn't been cold really) and are very comfortable and grippy on the mud.


----------



## Pendlehog (4 March 2014)

I bought a pair last year and loved them at first but they have since split at the seam between leg and foot.  A lady who dog walks for me bought a pair too having loved the look of mine and hers did the exact same thing.  I also find them very uncomfortable now so have given up on them altogether.  Pretty disappointing for the best part of £100.


----------



## noahs ark (4 March 2014)

Pendlehog mine have split in the exact same place as yours


----------



## glamourpuss (4 March 2014)

I loved mine..... But they developed a leak. I can't see an obvious split but they are definitely letting water in. 
I called Ariat who said they would send me a returns label so they could investigate them....but it never showed up .
Not impressed if I'm honest


----------



## cronkmooar (4 March 2014)

I hadn't looked at this thread for a while as nobody seemed to have them, but I took a punt and bought them anyway.

Got them within a few days of my OP and they have been worn every day twice a day since.

Probably about 2 hours a day.  I always hose them off and once or twice a week use an old body brush on them to clean them right up the legs

They are extremely comfortable, on par with Muck boots, but they look much nicer.

I like the way you can tighten the top - my pet hate is bedding down the boots and this has never happened with these, they are still spotless inside, no spuds growing 

Not had any slips in them, which Muckboots were bad for

No splits scuffs or anything like that so far wearing well, but its only been three months, but it has been winter months

I have not had cold feet at all, not once.

However, it has not been a cold winter at all and I do wonder if they would be as warm as Muckboots in the extreme snow/cold

One thing I would mention is that I take a size 7.5 shoe and always buy an 8 in wellys (spelt like that to avoid willies!!) so that I can get a good thick sock in there!

Compared to Muckboots these are a much snugger fit - not small in the foot but they are more moulded to the foot.  The 8 fits me great, but I have only used normal socks, not had the thermal socks on in them and I think an 8.5 would have been a better boot for me - especially if they are a touch on the cold side when temperatures drop and you might fancy putting in boot warmers/liners

That might be of interest to anyone thinking of buying.

Overall I'm pleased with them, no complaints and they look damn good compared to other makes

I will post how they have stood up to wear after six months


----------



## cronkmooar (10 September 2014)

Further review ...

It all went a bit pear shaped. 

They have split, both wellys in the same place, and the same as the other two posters, right where the leg joins the foot part - seems to be the place where they flex when you walk,

I contacted where I bought them from - Tally Ho Farm Limited - who wanted me to post them back to them so they could look at them and see if they should be returned to Ariat under warranty.

This would obviously incur the cost of return and being without wellys for god knows how long - right when I need them!  

There was also no guarantee they would actually be ever seen by Ariat, which concerned me.

HOWEVER

I contacted Ariat direct, who asked for photos of them and within 15 MINUTES of receiving the photos they advised that a new pair of wellys was being sent to me.

I really cant fault the customer service of Ariat

ETA - sorry for the incorrect spelling of wellys - it changes the right way to willies!


----------

